# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  LG update (28. Jan. 2019) - Repair IMEI Procedure reworked

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Tool Users,*   
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every    update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and    bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.   *Software version:* *20.06.1028* *Release date:* *28. Jan. 2019*     *LG Repair IMEI has now multiple selectable methods, just like LG Remove FRP lock:*  *"Safe IMEI repair" method*:  Fast and completely safe way to  repair imei through modem port. Will  not work on most phones, but its  recommended to try this first.*"Legacy IMEI repair" method:* The old method, that typically worked for older phones. Permanently modifies the EFS.*New method ->* *"EFS Clear IMEI repair":*  This method allows IMEI write by clearing the  EFS. The EFS  calibrations will be saved and restored after, and a raw  EFS backup is  also created during the process.
Not all methods may be available for all phones.* "Safe IMEI repair"*  is always available, but depending on the current state of the phone, it  might not work.
The previous implementation basically first did a *"Safe IMEI repair"* method, and then, if that failed, the *"Legacy IMEI  repair"* method.   *All LG EFS clear operation has been improved:*   *"EFS Clear Unlock"* procedure and the new *"EFS Clear IMEI repair"*  method now takes longer to run, but creates a more complete calibration  backup to improve results.*"EFS Clear Unlock"* does not require a  modem port anymore! No more _"Failed to find LG modem port"_ errors if  you have driver problems or the phone does not create the proper ports!  *More about the LG IMEI repair >> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] <<*   
__________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

